# Bit help please for young excited cob



## Devonshire dumpling (2 March 2014)

Firstly my 6 yr old has just completed her first year of hunting, she is exercised in a loose ringed lozenge, can be strong but I can manage her, and hunted in a slotted uxeter kimblewick with curb chain,by my myself and my 13 yr old daughter, she is good in this until yesterday when she was out with my slightly out if control youngster, I had no brakes at all at times, she didn't tug, or lean, just went through the bridle ... She can Buck if you hold onto her and create energy, would you carry on with kimblewick ??  My daughter is taking her out next Saturday ............she likes ported mouth bits ......
Secondly my 16 HH 4 yr old went out for his first outing yesterday, he is a big drum cob, currently unshod ....he is still in his first bit exercising which is a French link and not strong..... I thought ok he needs something bit more for hunting but unfair to stick anything too much in his mouth, so put a tranz angled lozenge, and off we went ... Hmmmmmmmmmm bad idea, he was fantastic for his first day, bit of bouncing , couple bucks, bit of panic when huntsman and whip ran past , but generally a saint.. Other than I had no brakes whatsoever, he listened to me to a certain degree but I had nothing....  He was a big head shaking monster , I appreciate it was his first time and he will settle in time, but I need some control .  I also appreciate the cobs have thick tongues and small mouths, can hunting folk offer me some advice on bits please for next week, it's not as if I can trial them on hacks as the horses behave differently!  I have a kimblewick that will fit him at home .


----------



## L&M (2 March 2014)

I hunt cobs and find both of mine go best in rubber mouth straight bar pelhams with roundings. 

I have experimented with gags and tried a kimberwick, but they both seem happier and more compliant in their pelhams, and even my 11 yr old son does not struggle to hold them in these.

Good luck as can be a bit of trial and error!


----------



## autumn7 (2 March 2014)

Pelham, but with transz-angled lozenge (Neue Schule) and roundings, although prefer two reins as more control on faster/jumping days. Have had a succession of cobs and try a number of different bits but always come back to a pelham. Cobs generally go so well in them.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (2 March 2014)

Thanks for the replies, that's interesting about the Pelham, I had been told to avoid as more likely to lean... Might try a rubber one and see how it goes.....


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (2 March 2014)

Vulcanite pelham with roundings, you can always thread the curb chain through the rings...not techinically correct but does give extra brakes. Or a waterford snaffle.


----------



## autumn7 (2 March 2014)

Ah DJ, brings back memories, I used to do the thread through thing with one cob tank of the past. I'd completely forgotten about that!

Dumpling, yes, true, some can lean with a straight bar, my current cob does, thus the jointed version. Purists would argue that the joint negates the action of the curb chain, etc. which in theory it possibly should, however cob hasn't read the book and the jointed is the answer for her. Gives tongue room for a fat tongue too, which a mullen mouth or straight bar doesn't give. Mine will always be strong and keen out hunting but I do have brakes when really needed, and more so with two reins.


----------



## Templebar (5 March 2014)

I was told to be wary of pelham in cob for leaning but i tried a hard rubber pelham with two reins, but you could use roundings. Mine listens to it fantastic. 
Also mine prefers the fatter bits to thin ones, so my other option was a waterford.


----------



## tractor (8 March 2014)

I hunt my cob in a Cheltenham Gag - I'm not 100% in control 100% of the time, but it's better than anything else I've tried! I'd be wary of a pelham as mine leans and tanks. You can put two reins on a Cheltenham too for more brakes.


----------

